# Effect of smoking ban in NYC



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I found this report link on the Chowhound site. As so many at Cheftalk are in the restaurant business, I want to be sure you have an opportunity to see it.

http://www.gaspforair.org/gedc/gedcrbus.htm


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Alexia,

Thanks for the link.

Now how about the cell phone debate in New York?
Off or On?


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, I'm clueless. So clue me in on what the NYC cell phone debate is - banning them in restaurants?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I HATE cell phones! Period! They're rude interruptions anywhere - in the restaurant, or theater, or even in the grocery store! I do not want to hear someone bickering with their spouse, or talking about when to pick up the kids, or what to bring home for dinner!

And cell phones in cars - yikes!! Don't get me started!

Okay, I'm done - breathe, breathe, ....................


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

cell phones!!! aargh!! how about in church! or the other night i went to see bill cosby with my kids and husband, costing me quite a bit, and all these idiot's cell phones kept ringing through his performance. how stupid or ignorant can you be, to not shut the ringer off?! or my oldest's confirmation? 2000 kids, a special day and the moron next to me carrying on a 10 min. conversation about how he was there and what he was doing? nothing makes me more angry! sorry for the rant.
kat


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

My last job made me carry a cell phone . I hated it . It rang one day in the car and I just threw it out the window . With my job now I am forced to carry a pager , I hate it but I can also ignore it at my preference . I have lived most of my life without this technology and done just fine . I choose to live the rest of my life with out it and I think I shall survive .


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ditto ditto ditto.....I spend so much of my day on the phone that I do not always want to be found...they tried to make me use one for the farmer's market but I told them "no way"....if there is an emergency I have access to a phone. Amazing how many people REALLY want to access me at their convenience....nope.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

There is currently a right old ding-dong about a national smoking ban here in Britain.Some establishments are scared of losing business if they impose a smoking ban.There has been a drop in the number of tourists from North America in the past 11 months.
As for mobile phone users,most restaurants ask people to leave at the reception area or to switch them off.
I can`t stand the [email protected]*thead who wants everyone to hear their "conversation".Why don`t these individuals get jobs as train announcers.They wouldn`t need a PA system,they could just stick their head out of a window and open their mouth.
Leo.:chef:


----------

